# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  salam kenal

## Agus rian

Salam kenal dari saya;Nama: Agus BAlamat: P. Bun KAL-TENG (kota asap)  :: Saya pemula di bidang ini. Mohon bimbingannya.. Kolam saya ukuran 2,7 x 1,9 x 1,7. Kolam saya tanpa saluran buang dari dasar kolam. Jadi saya masih bingung sistem filter apa yang bagus untuk saya terapkan.

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## 7dm

Salam kenal dari palembang (jg kota asap)  :Frusty:

----------


## gyanbura

salam kenal juga dari sesama newbie om ^.^

----------

